# So I finally go to the UAC.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I decided to go to the UAC, because I had to get some items I could only get there. Well I figure I was safe to go on a Monday afternoon, during the busiest month for them of the year. I was greeted with a locked door and a hand written gone hunting note! Seriously? No we will be back at this time or nothing? Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

All right fatbass, I will be at your place tomorrow again now! :evil:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hopefully he doesn't bite my foot. He could become infected.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > All right fatbass, I will be at your place tomorrow again now! :evil:
> ...


Ooooh, beware of the 90 year old dog. :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> I decided to go to the UAC, because I had to get some items I could only get there. Well I figure I was safe to go on a Monday afternoon, during the busiest month for them of the year. I was greeted with a locked door and a hand written gone hunting note! Seriously? No we will be back at this time or nothing? Does anyone know what is going on?


I know Gerald is off on a WELL DESERVED hunt. He runs this shop basically by himself full time. I too saw the sign on the door with no return date and I couldn't pin him down on what day's he would be closed so I could update the website. My guess is that he will be back by the end of the week. Cut him some slack, he gives 110% and deserves to run off once in a while :mrgreen:


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

Since the UAC is closed, anyone know where I can pick up some XC3's?


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

stucknmud said:


> Since the UAC is closed, anyone know where I can pick up some XC3's?


Sent you a PM


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Not sure why EPEK doesn't list it, but Jakes Archery is also a dealer and has plenty in stock


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

www.oddiction.com


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Even though UAC is closed you can order them online. I manage the website and have stock that I will ship asap.

http://utaharcherycenter.net/epekxc3.aspx


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> Even though UAC is closed you can order them online. I manage the website and have stock that I will ship asap.
> 
> http://utaharcherycenter.net/epekxc3.aspx


I'm just curious, you seem like a loyal dude, do you work there? I'm surprised he doesn't just put someone in charge like you when he's gone to run the store. He's got to be losing out on a ton of money by not having his store open this weekend. I don't know maybe he doesn't need the money. I don't know much about him, other than he's a very nice guy.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

fixed blade said:


> SaltLakeArcher said:
> 
> 
> > Even though UAC is closed you can order them online. I manage the website and have stock that I will ship asap.
> ...


No I do not work there. I just know Gerald from being his customer. You are right, he is a nice guy. As a satisfied customer of his with limited computer skills I offered to make him a website and promote his shop to help him out. I don't know his money situation, but I don't think he is getting rich off his business. He has one really solid guy who works for him part time (Jason, who is hunting also). Other than that he really doesn't trust anyone to work on his customers bows to his satisfaction. I can tell you that Gerald is as good as it gets when it comes to having someone work on your bow.

I could probably run certain aspects of the store in his absence, but you wouldn't want me throwing your bow into a press. )


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

This is the very reason that I NEVER wanted to open a bow shop. I toy'd with it in my early years but luckily I had enough foresight to realize a couple of things. 1st I did not want my busiest time of the year be when I wanted to take time off. 2nd I did not want the thing that I love to become "work" and learn to hate it. 
In the concrete world that I worked in for my entire life until now, I did not want to hire guys that hunted. that seems weird as usually you want to be surrounded by guys who enjoy the same intrests as yourself. I did NOT want to share my hunting time in the fall with others on my crew. I want them working while I am playing. It is important to have someone at the business while you are doing what you love.............In the archery world, it is hard to find a guy that is good at that business and doenst want to take the bow hunt off.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

You should probably just buy all the shiz you need + extra a couple weeks before the hunt... so that you don't need to buy stuff later.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

lehi said:


> You should probably just buy all the shiz you need + extra a couple weeks before the hunt... so that you don't need to buy stuff later.


Ya never know when or why you'll need more shiz  Generally I find that I never have the right shiz that I need when I need it.

Besides you can't blame a guy for going hunting can you?


----------



## stucknmud (Dec 2, 2008)

lehi said:


> You should probably just buy all the shiz you need + extra a couple weeks before the hunt... so that you don't need to buy stuff later.


WOW, some people just have a keen eye for the obvious :roll:

My new badlands pack with broadheads inside were stolen out of the back of my truck while I ran into the gas station in Wyoming.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

stucknmud said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > You should probably just buy all the shiz you need + extra a couple weeks before the hunt... so that you don't need to buy stuff later.
> ...


Gotta love a thief. That really bites. Those badlands packs are so nice. I just picked up some stock from EPEK today if you are still interested let me know.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I should clarify, I only have the 100 grain tips right now. The 125 grain tips are being worked on and Greg should have some by middle of next week.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

stucknmud said:


> [My new badlands pack with broadheads inside were stolen out of the back of my truck while I ran into the gas station in Wyoming.


People from Wyoming Suck.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> stucknmud said:
> 
> 
> > [My new badlands pack with broadheads inside were stolen out of the back of my truck while I ran into the gas station in Wyoming.
> ...


People suck everywhere!


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

is the shop open now or they still out hunting??

9er


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Still out hunting, not sure when G is getting back. What are you looking for?


----------

